# My new skis



## mishka (Mar 22, 2014)

This season I built 4 pair skis. 2 for me and 2 for a  friends.

 Last two have similar construction wood core  Maple/Basswood with Ironwood sidewall. The only change in construction from  first pair addition of carbon fiber 

  This skis for the is not for downhill. They are  mountaineering/ hunting  for hunter friend. He wanted short wide skis to replace  snowshoes.
 Dimensions :
 145-125-130    30cm tip rocker  flat tail 165cm 1800g  each 







My latest pair MR-110 I finished yesterday will be  dedicated pow/soft snow skis. Finally I have skis to take out  West.
Construction similar to above.
Dimensions:
 140-110-125  185cm R-18m 1950g each. For skis the size they  very light. Same construction as a previous pair. Tip and tale rocker. 2mm  camber.

 fresh out of the press.... I felt like kid on Christmas morning when opening  the cassette





all cleaned up






tip rocker






tail rocker






If all goes well I'm going to wawa on Monday for  the first test run of MR-110


----------



## twinplanx (Mar 22, 2014)

Awesome! Just curious what it costs you to build a few sets of skis? 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## Puck it (Mar 22, 2014)

I want to try those!


----------



## levy1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Looks Cool!


----------



## mishka (Mar 22, 2014)

Puck it said:


> I want to try those!



It can be arranged.
 I'm planning to be at wawa on Monday. While it's probably not the best conditions for them need to try them. M
Other than that we can do  Cannon sometimes midweek, tufer day will work for me and call it "MR custom skis demo day" I forgot who bring vodka ?


----------



## mishka (Mar 22, 2014)

Sorry for  shameless self-promotion .... Here link to a review of my 1st build

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/128287-Ski-Review-The-Mishka-Original

Many thanks to DMW  for his help on reworking my logo


----------



## dmw (Mar 22, 2014)

My pleasure, they look good.


----------



## skifree (Mar 22, 2014)

Very cool.  If you ever decide to sell to public I will be in line


----------



## mishka (Mar 23, 2014)

skifree said:


> Very cool.  If you ever decide to sell to public I will be in line



I'll keep that in mind.

Do you know what you want? 
Would be good idea if you can try what I got. Not as a demo of  production skis but more in a way of part of the process designing skis specifically build for you and for that I need starting point


----------



## mishka (Mar 25, 2014)

first day on new skis yesterday at wawa. Conditions  edgeble frozen groomers average midwinter like today with less of the people at the end of the March.
As a strange it might sound for the skis that size this is by far my best day on groomers. If to put in numbers from 1 to 10 I would rate them at.........................15. Not because I made them because it is what it is. They are quick and nimble, stable, quiet with zero  vibration. For the skis with almost 30 cm rocker in front no  wings flapping. What I like the most on my skis compared to factory made is "sweet spot". Well they don't have a spot because all ski is a sweet spot I could drive them leaned forward or in the backseat or even way back in a backseat and still be balanced and in control. 
I wanted to leave about one o'clock instead for two more hours  I did " one more run"

Well I'm the ski maker and my opinion can be considered  bias... But until we get "independent review" that's all that I can to say about the skis for now. Need to get way up north to try intended snow conditions


----------



## mishka (Mar 29, 2014)

I should name the skis "one more run " because that's what I been doing just one more run and keep going for an hour. Yesterday  with higher temperatures and rain marsh potatos snow ... simply great . Combined with my new atomic rt 130 bots I could rail marsh potatoes like a racecourse

Couple  better pictures


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 30, 2014)

Miska, this is awesome!! I am really blown away by what you are doing!  When I saw your first pair I was already impressed, but these seem to really step it up.  It is so cool that you are able to handcraft exactly what you want. 

Next time we have a chance to meet up, I'll bring the ski boots instead of snowboard.  I'd love to take one of your models for a spin. If you'll let me.


----------



## mishka (Mar 31, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Miska, this is awesome!! I am really blown away by what you are doing!  When I saw your first pair I was already impressed, but these seem to really step it up.  It is so cool that you are able to handcraft exactly what you want.
> 
> Next time we have a chance to meet up, I'll bring the ski boots instead of snowboard.  I'd love to take one of your models for a spin. If you'll let me.



 thank you.
 Last pair came out really good in performance and in looks. Now I have base model and from this point will be easier tweaked  performance even further for specific needs.  for example torsionaly stiffer or softer, stiffer tip or tail or any possible combination.

next I'm going to make slightly smaller version of MR110  something like 130-100-115 and little bit shorter maybe 180. this will be my next season every day skis

Also from now on, except for sidewall, I'm going to use ONLY locally grown wood. In the future  only specific cut from the tree which best for skis.

why wait? We can do Cannon sometimes next week.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 13, 2014)

So I finally got a chance to ski the whole line of MR Custom Skis at Cannon today.  What a great demo deal, the ski maker skis the whole mountain with you while letting you literally take the skis right off his feet!! I mostly snowboard but today I had my ski boots on because I knew I wanted to try the MRs.

Mishka, Xwhaler and I met at Cannon at 9am this morning. At that point it was 34 degrees, pouring rain, and 30mph winds.  Whatever, we headed out in the meat of the storm. I started out skiing my 2007-ish K2 Public Enemy's, which of course are a workhorse ski that does pretty much everything well.  Conditions were "interesting" and varied from ice, to wet powder, to slush; and from groomed to bumped. I wish I took some pictures but pulling the phone out was tough in the rain.

After we got nice and soaked Mishka offered to put me on his first model ski.  A bunch of you have seen or skied this and more info is here http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/128287-Ski-Review-The-Mishka-Original.  At 120-86-110 175cm these are really close the dimensions of my PE's (118-85-109 179cm) so it made for a good comparison. The two biggest differences I immediately noticed were that the MRs are MUCH lighter and MUCH softer. This took about half a run to get used to. I had been skiing in the backseat to manage the slush and crud, but on the MRs I had to get a little more centered on the ski due to the softer tails.  This turned out to be no problem at all since the softer tips and 0 camber busted through slush with ease. In fact they handled all of the challenging conditions really well. But where they really excelled was in the bumps. This is a VERY nimble ski. I was able to smoke through large, steep, wet bumps on Paulies and Rocket with quick turns and forgiving flex. 

After a few runs on those, Mike offered up his newest babies the MR-110 (the ones featured from the start of this thread).  140-110-125 185cm these are also like skis that I am very familiar with. My Dynastar Huge Troubles that I've skied a fair amount this season are 140-115-130 185cm.  So again I had a good point of reference. Jumping on to these guys after the skiing the MR-86 was a significant change.  The 110's are obviously much bigger, but also felt substantially stiffer. Again, it took about a half-run of adjustment.  These guys like to CHARGE!  I had been watching Mike ski them all morning so I knew the could bust through crud. It just took me a minute to trust that.  But once I felt some comfort on them I put them to the test. Instead of quick turns through the bumps I pretty much just smashed through them. On edge, they cut right through sizable bumps. And they do like to go fast. Gary's was empty of people and relatively smooth. I made 2 turns then straight-lined the rest. The skis were solid at high speed with zero chatter. Comparing them to the Huge Troubles I'd say the MR-110s were damper and better and sucking up the curd. Although they are definitely stiffer, making them a little less forgiving on my body than the Dynastars. 

Both skis were a ton of fun to ski. I'd recommend that any of you guys take Mike up on the offer to try them. It's really cool hearing about his whole process, the materials, the decision making, etc and then getting a chance to actually feel those elements. I definitely learned a lot about skis today.

I'm just waiting for the MR-snowboard....


----------



## mishka (Apr 15, 2014)

thank you





> I'm just waiting for the MR-snowboard....


 to put jokes aside this is possible. snowboarder have to be involved in the project

hopefully few more demo/product testing days left  in this season left


----------



## mishka (Apr 17, 2014)

I probably should of explain. 
Ski and snowboard construction similar. Snowboard can be built in my shop. Unfortunately I didn't know enough to start design snowboard and  even if I build one I can't ride it. This why snowboarder have to be involved to make it happen


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 21, 2014)

Got a chance to demo the Mad Russian 110s today at Wildcat.  Really fantastic ski.  They like to CHARGE.  I haven't been skiing on sticks that big much in recent years, so it took me a bit of time to get used to that, but I'd say Cannonball was spot on in all his comments regarding the skis.  They're stiff, but still capable in bumps and really shined smashing through the big piles of corn snow at Wildcat today.  They also carved surprisingly well for a ski so wide.

One comment I made to Mishka on the lift was how large I felt the sweet spot on the ski was.  Tip to tail, no matter where I weighted myself they felt solid; front seat, back seat don't matter.

Mishka responds, "Yes, you can ski them in ze front seat, in ze back seat even ze toilet seat."  :lol: 

really impressive skis


----------



## Edd (Apr 21, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> One comment I made to Mishka on the lift was how large I felt the sweet spot on the ski was.  Tip to tail, no matter where I weighted myself they felt solid; front seat, back seat don't matter.
> 
> really impressive skis



This. I loved them. Great boards for the conditions today. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## snoseek (Apr 22, 2014)

Jesus, take my money.


I tried the 110's yesterday, perfect ski for soft spring snow. They just rail turns right over everything.

Amazingly light and nimble for for a ski this size, and yeah, that sweet spot. Seriously Mishka that ski is a winner in my book and the more I think about it the more I wouldn't change a thing about the dimensions.


I highly suggest trying a pair if you get the chance.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 22, 2014)

Sounds like I should have waited to buy my Soul7s ... nice work. I'll have to see if I can meet-up for a demo next season.


----------



## mishka (Apr 22, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Sounds like I should have waited to buy my Soul7s ... nice work. I'll have to see if I can meet-up for a demo next season.



This season isn't over yet I hope to get a few more days in. And if Killington open in June I'll be there


Thank you guys for your reviews.
 I'm still waiting MMW verdict on ski performance at frozen glades at Jay last Saturday



snoseek said:


> Jesus, take my money.
> 
> 
> . Seriously Mishka that ski is a winner in my book and the more I  think about it the more I wouldn't change a thing about the dimensions.


thank you. I knew you will come around. Why fix if it's  broken :lol:


----------



## mishka (May 7, 2014)

Time to start working on next year skis.
 New model I want to make is MR100. Same design as  MR110 only -10 in all dimensions  130-100-115  R17.5  178cm possibly  175  not decided yet 
construction of the core will be different Maple Popular and  Ash  will be used from now on  with same  IPE sidewall 

If anyone have a suggestion or idea NOW is the time


----------



## Puck it (May 7, 2014)

mishka said:


> Time to start working on next year skis.
> New model I want to make is MR100. Same design as MR110 only -10 in all dimensions 130-100-115 R17.5 178cm possibly 175 not decided yet
> construction of the core will be different Maple Popular and Ash will be used from now on with same IPE sidewall
> 
> If anyone have a suggestion or idea NOW is the time



How about a full rocker with camber.  Not too much rocker.  I am still up in the air about full rocker.


----------



## mishka (May 7, 2014)

how can it be full rocker and camber?   Full rocker to me is  banana like profile.  
My press is not set up to make camber on the skis. Skis I'm making is zero camber. Currently nobody, myself included, who tried  86s and 110s did not felt need for the camber.
Rocker on 100s will be identical to MR110 which is iirc 250 on tips 150 on tail with  VERY LOW rise


----------



## Puck it (May 7, 2014)

mishka said:


> how can it be full rocker and camber? Full rocker to me is banana like profile.
> My press is not set up to make camber on the skis. Skis I'm making is zero camber. Currently nobody, myself included, who tried 86s and 110s did not felt need for the camber.
> Rocker on 100s will be identical to MR110 which is iirc 250 on tips 150 on tail with VERY LOW rise[/QUOTE}
> 
> Yes,  I meant tip and tail rocker with camber, but not too much of rocker.  This will make the the ski ski longer.  That is one of the things I do not like about my Skilogiks.  The contact patch is very small.


----------



## mishka (May 7, 2014)

for the references MR110 have running  length (contact patch) of 1370 mm and ski I think to it size 185. MR100  running  length will be 1250--1270 which probably on long  long side for of ski this category.


----------



## mishka (May 22, 2014)

To me year have two seasons one ski season and another  one ski making season.
One ended and another one just started
Finalize and make a templates for MR100 hopefully will  be making cores this weekend


----------



## mishka (Jun 13, 2014)

probably it never will gets old to look at freshly pressed skis.


----------



## snoseek (Jun 13, 2014)

^^^All I want to know is are those mine?


----------



## mishka (Jun 13, 2014)

not yet..your skis cores already made.. before I'm making yours I need to test something first 

this is new "model" MR100


----------



## mishka (Jun 18, 2014)

snoseek said:


> ^^^All I want to know is are those mine?



this are
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Core.
 Each strip off Maple and Popular book-matched, cut from same board. Sidewall next


----------



## hrstrat57 (Jun 18, 2014)

super nice Mike! Hopefully I get some demo time next season!

Continued good luck with it!


----------



## snoseek (Jun 18, 2014)

Lookin good!


----------



## mishka (Jun 19, 2014)

hrstrat57 said:


> super nice Mike! Hopefully I get some demo time next season!
> 
> Continued good luck with it!



Thank you

definitely this time it can be like" real demo day" lol .....with 3 "models" choose from


----------



## mishka (Jun 19, 2014)

snoseek said:


> Lookin good!



Thank you.

No plywood here lol

In the meantime I suggest go look for demo binding or one you can adjust position on the skis.
IMO demo is simplest and sometimes cheapest way to go


----------



## twinplanx (Jun 19, 2014)

I have a pair of demo bindings that I am willing to part with.  Can get a model number and more details if there is any interest... 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## mishka (Jun 19, 2014)

twinplanx said:


> I have a pair of demo bindings that I am willing to part with.  Can get a model number and more details if there is any interest...


 I might be interested. More details would be nice.


----------



## twinplanx (Jun 19, 2014)

I got them about 5 years ago, they were on a pair of K2 PE's I bought used. I have to dig'em out of storage, IIRC they are Solomons. I will let you know for sure over the weekend... 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## snoseek (Jun 21, 2014)

I was kinda thinking about swapping my guardians (touring, heavy duty) onto them for hiking purposes


----------



## twinplanx (Jun 21, 2014)

The demo bindings I have are in fact Solomons. I can't figure out the model number. There's a large red 7 followed by a smaller white 10. The DIN ranges from 3-10. 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## mishka (Jun 21, 2014)

I don't have enough research for best binding position for different people on my skis. 
Current position is BOF at center of the running length -2 cm based on my boat size. Wish I could go further back but now that's required  binding be reinstalled, will  do it for next season.

no adjustment  on the guardians? if not will have to based on mine.


----------



## mishka (Jun 21, 2014)

twinplanx said:


> The demo bindings I have are in fact Solomons. I can't figure out the model number. There's a large red 7 followed by a smaller white 10. The DIN ranges from 3-10.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


not a 3--10 din sorry


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 21, 2014)

mishka said:


> I don't have enough research for best binding position for different people on my skis.
> Current position is BOF at center of the running length -2 cm based on my boat size. Wish I could go further back but now that's required  binding be reinstalled, will  do it for next season.
> 
> no adjustment  on the gardens? if not will have to based on mine.



I skied two of your models.  I think your mounting location was just fine.  Keep in mind that boot size (i.e. skier size) influence position on a demo binding.  Smaller feet/skiers are going to be slightly further forward.  So even in a demo binding it will be hard to give every skier every option.  Mount them for average size/skier and just let the rest work itself out.  You are making a kick-ass, small-scale, local product, don't get hung up on needing to give too many options.  

So the real question is....when can I come down and build my skis with you?


----------



## snoseek (Jun 21, 2014)

Yeah, don't overthink this....the ones I skied that day were perfect...however they were mounted


----------



## mishka (Jun 22, 2014)

no such a thing is over-thinking lol 

what the  distance between screws  on guardians (side to side). This important. I want to make sure they go into Maple.


----------



## mishka (Jun 22, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> I skied two of your models.  I think your mounting location was just fine.  Keep in mind that boot size (i.e. skier size) influence position on a demo binding.  *Smaller feet/skiers are going to be slightly further forward*.  So even in a demo binding it will be hard to give every skier every option.  Mount them for average size/skier and just let the rest work itself out.  You are making a kick-ass, small-scale, local product, don't get hung up on needing to give too many options.



that's exactly what I'm talking about. binding Position worked well for everybody except me. I need little bit more further back.



> So the real question is....when can I come down and build my skis with you?



 Why I am the last to know?  we need to talk.  you got my number ?


----------



## mishka (Jul 26, 2014)

All cleaned up and finished ready for binding. Pair on the right last year MR110 for comparison


----------



## mishka (Jul 27, 2014)

snoseek said:


> ^^^All I want to know is are those mine?



   :beer:    almost there


----------



## Puck it (Jul 27, 2014)

mishka said:


> :beer:    almost there




Where are mine with the free vodka?


----------



## mishka (Jul 27, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Where are mine with the free vodka?




 well ... I got as far as vodka part then I  demo it a few times ammmm may be more than  few times  that's about it.


----------



## snoseek (Jul 28, 2014)

mishka said:


> :beer:    almost there



I was preparing for a shitty day at work but I like to think after seeing this reminder that summer aint forever I'll be just fine


----------



## mishka (Aug 3, 2014)

snoseek said:


> I was preparing for a shitty day at work but I like to think after seeing this reminder that summer aint forever I'll be just fine



 if you are looking for excuse this summer to lock yourself in commercial freezer and do snow dance this would be good one









your skis    













cooling off as we speak


----------



## mishka (Aug 3, 2014)

here the skis


----------



## snoseek (Aug 3, 2014)

Oh yes......

PM me when I can get down there for pick up.

If I bring some boots and binding do you have the means to mount?

Cannot wait to get these on steep soft snow!


----------



## mishka (Aug 17, 2014)

almost there. 
Applied the final layer of topcoat today. Left one more step run skis through base sander for the first time.
for some reason every picture I make ski looks darker.


----------



## Nick (Aug 18, 2014)

I think this is so cool


----------



## mishka (Aug 18, 2014)

Nick said:


> I think this is so cool



what part?

btw not so cool in the winter when lifts spinning

Nick you not so far away from me. Stop by sometimes I'll give you private  factory tour


----------



## snoseek (Aug 19, 2014)

Look great, ready to mount these up soon...that and get fitted for some new boots. I love years where all my equipment is shiny new!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 21, 2014)

mishka said:


> Nick you not so far away from me. Stop by sometimes I'll give you private  factory tour



How did you learn this? Pretty cool indeed.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 21, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> How did you learn this? Pretty cool indeed.



Mishka is a former KGB winter operations commander.  He defected to Rhode Island. 

That's my theory anyhow.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 22, 2014)

mishka said:


> Stop by sometimes I'll give you private  factory tour


  And you get free Russian vodka shot with every factory tour.


----------



## mishka (Aug 22, 2014)

Puck it said:


> And you get free Russian vodka shot with every factory tour.



naturally    2 shots for you


----------



## mishka (Aug 22, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> How did you learn this? Pretty cool indeed.



with enough vodka and vivid imagination anything  possible


----------



## mishka (Aug 23, 2014)

Puck it said:


> And you get free Russian vodka shot with every factory tour.



jokes aside. I would love to if you test my skis side-by-side with Logik.  btw what Logik skis dimensions I don't remember


----------



## Puck it (Aug 23, 2014)

http://www.skilogik.com/rocker-rocker/images/skilogik-2014-rock-star_07.jpg


----------



## Edd (Aug 23, 2014)

Puck it said:


> http://www.skilogik.com/rocker-rocker/images/skilogik-2014-rock-star_07.jpg



Wow! Tight radius for a fat ski.


----------



## mishka (Aug 23, 2014)

Edd said:


> Wow! Tight radius for a fat ski.



turning radius ## not always represents actual..... Turning radius.
when design skis radius derives from tip and tail numbers in relation to running length. Rocker skis making RL  very short. Also if sidecut radius continue into the tip and tale actual radius is much bigger.
Personally  140-xx-140 skis I would make waste at 125 or so.

@ Puck it   Do you know weight is per ski or a pair


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 26, 2014)

mishka said:


> almost there.
> Applied the final layer of topcoat today. Left one more step run skis through base sander for the first time.
> *for some reason every picture I make ski looks darker.*



 I think it looks awesome that dark. Evil looking (in a good way).


----------



## mishka (Aug 26, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I think it looks awesome that dark. Evil looking (in a good way).



 skis is not dark, only the picture. Colors so bright and sharp if anything top looks like 3D. 

snoseek I'm jealous lol.


----------



## snoseek (Aug 26, 2014)

Getting excited here. Got a call back on a job in Telluride this winter. These will be perfect there! Want to ski these sooo bad.


----------



## snoseek (Oct 1, 2014)

Drove down for pick up and mounting last nite.....looking at my new skis now, just need snow. Look for reviews as season starts. Can't wait to get em on snow!!!!!


Also, small little factory but damn impressed by ingenuity gone into it. every detail of process scrutinized. Skis built by skiers using quality local materials.....


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 1, 2014)

pics?


----------



## snoseek (Oct 1, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> pics?




Soon....but looking fantastic! Skis are mint!


----------



## mishka (Oct 21, 2014)

I decide to make one more pair of skis MR-87 dedicated as all mountain new England ski. . 

 dimensions: 119=87=107 R19m  175cm. They are similar to my older design MR86. Main difference MR87  will have beefed-up core for better performance on the groomer and ice. carbon fiber reinforcement to make ski lot more fun. Flat tail and redesigned tip rocker


----------



## twinplanx (Oct 22, 2014)

Do you have any plans to boost production after getting feedback from the various models? If the cost of a pair of handcrafted skis is comparable to the mass produced big brands, I'd opt for the former...

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## mishka (Oct 22, 2014)

no I  don't have any plans to "boost production"or have any production models. Each pair skis build to its own unique specifications and not intended to be mass-produced.

I'm sorry you don't see value in one-of-a-kind skis compare to mass production. Have you ever tried custom skis? Maybe you don't know what you're missing?


----------



## twinplanx (Oct 22, 2014)

You seem offended by my previous comment. I think you misunderstood what I was trying to say. Of course I "see value in one-a-kind skis" No, I have not tried custom skis. Yes, it seems like I am missing out on something very cool...

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## mishka (Oct 22, 2014)

not offended at all. Possibly misunderstood a little bit.   Ski season just around the corner and everyday I go skiing is R &D and "demo" day:wink:  hopefully we can make some turns.


----------



## twinplanx (Oct 23, 2014)

Fair enough. Looking forward to it 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## mishka (Nov 2, 2014)

MR-87 design starting to looks like skis.


this is only  template but it give good idea how  ski going to looks


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 2, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## twinplanx (Nov 3, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Nice!



+1 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 3, 2014)

mishka said:


> MR-87 design starting to looks like skis.
> 
> 
> this is only  template but it give good idea how  ski going to looks



Sweet. Hope I can catch up with you sometime this winter to demo a pair of your skis. Seems everyone only has great stuff to say about them.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 5, 2014)

BTW.  I am now the R&D department and test pilot for Mad Russian.  I have also approved that a tech will be shipped with every ski.   This is all based on multiple chair lift board meetings today.


----------



## mishka (Nov 6, 2014)

Puck it said:


> BTW.  I am now the R&D department and test pilot for Mad Russian.  I have also approved that a tech will be shipped with every ski.   This is all based on multiple chair lift board meetings today.



Tech ....   for you R& D department manager. And if you are out West and provide proper facilities for evaluation I'll fly over entire R&D department


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 7, 2014)

I thought each pair come with a tech, and a bottle of vodka. Never mind, they would come with a drunk tech, and an empty vodka bottle. Thanks for the test drive Mishka, the skis reminded me of the Blizzard Brahmas, or was it Bushwacker, whichever one has metal only under foot. They skied great in the soft bumps Wednesday. Wish there were more to try them on.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mishka (Nov 9, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Sweet. Hope I can catch up with you sometime this winter to demo a pair of your skis. Seems everyone only has great stuff to say about them.


I always enjoyed reading your ski reviews. 
Hope we can met up  somewhere for "demo" day. wawa definitely would be easiest place to schedule this.


----------



## mishka (Nov 9, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> Thanks for the test drive Mishka, the skis reminded me of the Blizzard Brahmas, or was it Bushwacker, whichever one has metal only under foot. They skied great in the soft bumps Wednesday. Wish there were more to try them on.



anytime.


----------



## mishka (Nov 10, 2014)

MR-87  starting to look like skis hopefully  will make Them before Thanksgiving


----------



## The Sneak (Nov 13, 2014)

Yo
Lmk when you guys are gonna meet up at wa wa,  I'd like to check out Mishka's skis! Very cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mishka (Nov 14, 2014)

The Sneak said:


> Yo
> Lmk when you guys are gonna meet up at wa wa,  I'd like to check out Mishka's skis! Very cool!



definitely. Also after Thanksgiving I'll start "R & D and "demo" days" thread at events section


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 14, 2014)

mishka said:


> I always enjoyed reading your ski reviews.
> Hope we can met up  somewhere for "demo" day. wawa definitely would be easiest place to schedule this.





The Sneak said:


> Yo
> Lmk when you guys are gonna meet up at wa wa,  I'd like to check out Mishka's skis! Very cool!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





mishka said:


> definitely. Also after Thanksgiving I'll start "R & D and "demo" days" thread at events section



I'll be there every Thursday night starting in January, but hoping to catch up with you at one of the "demo days" up at a real hill.


----------



## mishka (Nov 14, 2014)

Pressed MR87 yesterday. Picture taken when skis was hot freshly out of the press. even you can't see skis here and yet a lot more work to be done......I love this moment


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 14, 2014)

Very cool. Wish I could have caught the moment


----------



## mishka (Nov 17, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Very cool. Wish I could have caught the moment



Oh well nothing can we do now. To all honesty I didn't give you enough notice but I didn't know at the time how schedule work out on my part. Will be more eventually. I'm sure you're not going to miss making your skis.

MR87 finished  in 7--10 days will be ready for binding and first base sanding.


----------



## mishka (Nov 20, 2014)

moving ahead of "schedule" with MR87. Putting final touches today, binding will be installed today. Will get to ski them on  Wachusett opening-day tomorrow


----------



## Tin (Nov 28, 2014)

After realizing we lived a football field away from one another, I was fortunate enough to head up to K with Mishka this past Tuesday and try out the MR87 and MR100. Given the conditions the skis and company were the highlights. 

First the MR100. When picking them up after a ride up K1 I was surprised how a ski of similar size to my Line and Volkls could be so light. I have not skied since April and have not been keeping the legs in shape due to a groin injury in hockey but after three runs my legs still felt fresh, I was amazed by this for my first time out. The lightness of the ski really decreases  muscle fatigue and not once did I feel "the burn". When skiing I follow a straight line and try not to deviate 2-3' from it on either side, I do not make real turns but rather short stops. The MR100 was very easy to roll over from edge to edge so I could keep skiing this way without tiring out like what would later happen after just a few runs on my Lines. Despite being 100mm waisted I imagine it would run through bumps without exhausting the skier because of the lightness and therefore quickness they can be rolled. The MR100 also had enough "give" to really pop off lips and edges to catch some air, and it came down as easy as my Volkls. 

So it's a soft ski for bumps and air? Nope. K offered a hard packed-frozen surface in the North Ridge Area but the MR100 stuck to the surface, and never chattered or skidded when I attempted to maintain control of my speed. It was the best ski I have ever skied on the hard stuff. The first run I prepared to skid or hear that awful noise but it stuck, cut, and allowed my to keep buzzing down. My second run down I had zero fear about cutting on the hard pack. 

Another nice feature was the shape of the tip, it was not a big rounded tip like the new models of today but actually narrowed in to create an actual tip. This change allowed for me to really "get on them" at higher speeds without noticing any chatter which I would expect with such a large ski. The narrower tips were also perfect for someone like me who rides with their knees and skis very close together, it makes it more difficult to damage the sides of the top sheet. The tip was also stiff enough to blow through piles of loose granular on the sides of Bittersweet and Skyelark. 

I'm really looking forward to trying this ski in fresh stuff and in bumps. For the first time I'm excited for icy bumps because I truly believe this ski will grip and allow me to ski them like never before. 



The MR87

By the time I got into the MR87s off the Superstar chair the trails were hard packed/frozen granular with lots of loose granular on the side. I was a little concerned about getting on the 87s because it is the smallest waisted and tipped ski I have been on since really getting back into skiied, but I was to be surprised. The 87s, like their bigger brother, gripped on the hard stuff unbelievably well and could be driven down the hill through loose granular without fear. Again I never experienced any chatter or skidding when turning. I also never "got loose" or felt any play in them when went through the piles of loose stuff. The MR87 also had plenty of pop to get up off lips and edges and rolled from edge to edge with ease due to their lightness. 

The MR87 and MR100 are super light skis but offer plenty of stability and stiffness for our hard packed New England trail conditions. They allow the skier to cut and charge like it was soft snow but without tiring the skier. If I wasn't a poor college student I would have Mishka make me a pair of MR100s for my daily drivers in a second. I'm excited to try both these skis out in softer snow and bumps. I believe the 100s have the ability to be skied through bumps like a significantly narrower ski but can still float through fresh snow and drive around tight trees. It is a light weight ski with stability and flex in all the right places, just perfect. Mishka has created something very special with this one.

Thanks Again for the great time Mishka!


----------



## mishka (Nov 30, 2014)

thank you for in-depth review. 
Review like this help me understand if design  need tweaking.  
I'm glad MR87 and  MR100 working out so well

we need  to test MR 87 side-by-side with MR86 which are relatively similar skis in shape but completely different in construction and stiffness
and MR100 with MR110 this 2 very similar in construction and stiffness... if anything  MR100 a little bit stiffer and built to handle hard pack better but MR110 longer


----------



## Edd (Nov 30, 2014)

So, you have 4 sets of skis kicking around?  If you make it up to NH or ME, I'd love to check out some skis. I think I tried your 110s at Wildcat and was very impressed.


----------



## mishka (Nov 30, 2014)

What you mean IF :roll:. More correctly will be  WHEN:lol:. Probably would be best on of the tofers days at Cannon.
I remember you did like 110's  ...imo .MR100 better suited for NE conditions.  In the meantime  I'll suggest start selling what you got to make room


----------



## snoseek (Dec 1, 2014)

Got a few days on my MR110's now...mostly manmade groomer type snow. Will post up a more official review after I get more days in and more variable conditions.

But for now I got to say I'm having a blast on these skis. I had a general idea of what they skied like from soft snow last spring at Wildcat but didn't really know what to expect in firmer snow...I had concerns. Truth be told they handle it like a boss and are a super fun ski to rip around on. Incoming base building slop so I'm looking forward to taking em out in that.


----------



## mishka (Dec 2, 2014)

hello stranger
finally lol    I started to worry that you made a wrong turn somewhere on the way  and up in Florida lol  
can't wait for more detailed report


 forgot to ask. Did you go to 333s yet?


----------



## snoseek (Dec 2, 2014)

Community skis now and yes. Really beautiful place they've built. I like your skis better.

Got em out today for some storm skiing, this is where they really shine. Very stable skis and handle choppy pow confidently. Tomorrow the storm rages on, will be fun


----------



## mishka (Dec 3, 2014)

finally got full day on MR 87 yesterday at Wachusett. With  temperatures and 40s on Monday and low 20s on Tuesday you can imagine the condition. I always tried avoid this kind conditions not yesterday.... I never had so much fun on frozen boilerplate. To summarize in one sentence I can only quote Tin from another day " I've been skiing on the wrong skis all this years"


----------



## Tin (Dec 6, 2014)

I just spent two hours at the ski factory getting an education in skis, sharpening, and tuning. When Mishka speaks...listen. Thanks again!


----------



## mishka (Dec 6, 2014)

Welcome. Glad to help


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 6, 2014)

mishka said:


> Welcome. Glad to help



If you ever bring your arsenal out west, I'll let you know that you'll be skiing for free at Loveland, winter park or copper on me


----------



## mishka (Dec 6, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> If you ever bring your arsenal out west, I'll let you know that you'll be skiing for free at Loveland, winter park or copper on me



Jokes aside  I am planing to go out West this  winter for R and D purposes of cores:-D. So realistically this is very possible


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 6, 2014)

mishka said:


> Jokes aside  I am planing to go out West this  winter for R and D purposes of cores:-D. So realistically this is very possible




Very cool! If you did bring out your demo skis I'd have no prob buying you a lift ticket to copper or WP, I get half off.


----------



## mishka (Dec 6, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Very cool! If you did bring out your demo skis I'd have no prob buying you a lift ticket to copper or WP, I get half off.



then it's not a question of if  its question will be when


----------



## mishka (Dec 7, 2014)

snoseek said:


> Got a few days on my MR110's now...mostly manmade groomer type snow. Will post up a more official review after I get more days in and more variable conditions.
> 
> But for now I got to say I'm having a blast on these skis. I had a general idea of what they skied like from soft snow last spring at Wildcat but didn't really know what to expect in firmer snow...I had concerns. Truth be told they handle it like a boss and are a super fun ski to rip around on. Incoming base building slop so I'm looking forward to taking em out in that.



Any updates? Can't wait for full report. Pictures would be nice..... If possible
even you don't have concerns anymore I need to explain  MR110 you tried last year is build little differently.... your skis slightly stiffer also they stiffer torsationly and will handle hard pack better


----------



## snoseek (Dec 16, 2014)

bump

I got 13 or 14 days on these on a variety of conditions. Ice to groomers to bottomless to sierra cement. I've sent them literally tumbling over cliff at Kirkwood along with lots of shallow powder...rocks, logs ect.....properly abused, really good build so far.


I need some more time to give a proper write up but for now I'm really digging the 110 (my stiffer version?) Awesome everyday Tahoe ski. I could see a 90-100 version for New England daily driver. I would like to try out a 100 mm at some point for sure...fun I bet


----------



## mishka (Dec 21, 2014)

snoseek said:


> bump
> 
> I got 13 or 14 days on these on a variety of conditions. Ice to groomers to bottomless to sierra cement. I've sent them literally tumbling over cliff at Kirkwood along with lots of shallow powder...rocks, logs ect.....properly abused, really good build so far.
> 
> ...



Yes your skis is stiffer. Each pair skis I make with its own unique sets off specifications. Even thay look the same but they're not the same. Since you choose MR110 design I simply modified it a little two suits you better


BTW design designation or model like MR110, for example, is only skis made for me. Your skis made for you and your name on the skis this is their model So you don't have to refer to them in any other way but "my skis"


MR100 is definitely the skis I like the most. Truly if I had to have only one pair skis to own from anything I ever  tried that would be one. when you come back here in spring  welcome to try


----------



## mishka (Jan 2, 2015)

Very exciting time. Sunday flying to Colorado. For couple years I wanted to go but after got involved with ski making I simply had no skis to take with me.  Now after making MR110 and MR100 finally I have skis to take with me.  Hope for big dump but with my luck it will be raining lol


----------



## dmw (Jan 2, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 2, 2015)

Good for you Mishka, regardless of what Scotty says, CO does not suck, have fun! Just kidding Scotty, WKBWC.


----------



## mishka (Jan 2, 2015)

Cornhead said:


> Good for you Mishka, regardless of what Scotty says, CO does not suck, have fun! Just kidding Scotty, WKBWC.



Thank you. Unfortunately for now not much snow in  forecast  for CO..... Utah some other time


----------



## hrstrat57 (Jan 3, 2015)

mishka said:


> Very exciting time. Sunday flying to Colorado. For couple years I wanted to go but after got involved with ski making I simply had no skis to take with me.  Now after making MR110 and MR100 finally I have skis to take with me.  Hope for big dump but with my luck it will be raining lol



Pics and trip reports mandatory Mike!!!

Jealous am I! Have fun, well deserved!


----------



## mishka (Jan 3, 2015)

hrstrat57 said:


> Pics and trip reports mandatory Mike!!!
> 
> Jealous am I! Have fun, well deserved!



Will do

 thank you


----------



## Puck it (Jan 3, 2015)

mishka said:


> Will do
> 
> thank you



you should have told me you decided on CO.


----------



## mishka (Jan 3, 2015)

Puck it said:


> you should have told me you decided on CO.



Sorry forgot..... What did I missed?


----------



## Puck it (Jan 3, 2015)

mishka said:


> Sorry forgot..... What did I missed?



had a way to get you a rent a car cheaper. Where are you staying?


----------



## mishka (Jan 3, 2015)

aaannnn  iirc your deal wouldn't work in Colorado. My wife found a decent deal on SUV .... $220 for all week. Will be staying in "Hilton"* 8* :lol: in Georgetown


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 3, 2015)

Puck it said:


> had a way to get you a rent a car cheaper. Where are you staying?



Got a deal for Utah? Headed out 21-26th of Jan.


----------



## mishka (Jan 23, 2015)

Finally got a chance to test MR100 in soft pow. In December at Killington I had a chance to try them after 15 inches snowfall but snow was heavy. This time yesterday at Pico is a different story. Skis preform better than I expected making 10" feels like bottomless. So except Western truly bottomless snow I tested my skis in all conditions so far MR100 most versatile skis I build, owned or demoed in all years I've been skiing.

While  have no immediate plans to make another pair skis for myself I'm starting to think of new designs

MR90  which will complete -10 designs.This ski can be truly quiver of 1 here in England to handle most if not all conditions. Maybe even Western daily driver went no fresh snow in sight .

Have idea  to make some changes to MR110/100 design mostly to size/shape of the tip and tip rocker. to improve maneuverability in tight quarters


----------



## IrekJanek (Jan 29, 2015)

This is just simply A W E S O M E.


----------



## mishka (Feb 5, 2015)

thx

what part?


----------



## IrekJanek (Feb 5, 2015)

mishka said:


> thx
> 
> what part?



The whole thing, process and the final product.


----------



## mishka (Feb 6, 2015)

IrekJanek said:


> The whole thing, process and the final product.



I know:grin:       not longer be limited to what's available or on sale................. priceless:beer:


----------



## mishka (Feb 17, 2015)

Based on feedback I received for 2015/2016 season MR skis will be available with 4 different  cores options and 4 layup configuration

Cores:
 1. Lightweight core for backcountry and powder skis 
 2. All mountain skis core
 3. All mountain performance core
 4. Performance core

Sidewall/sandwich construction with black Locust sidewall. Options for layup configuration:
1. fiberglass only.
 2. Hybrid fiberglass and carbon fiber
 3 carbon fiber only 
 4 carbon fiber high-performance


----------



## Edd (Feb 17, 2015)

Wow! Are you actively trying to sell skis?  I've been thinking you've been sort of dabbling in it.


----------



## mishka (Feb 17, 2015)

yes in very limited quantity.   you probably misunderstood me.... Which is not difficult lol


----------



## snoseek (Feb 18, 2015)

Already planning my next pair.

I'm around 60 days of total abuse on my mr110 and they are in for the long haul for sure. I fucking love should post up an official review tonight if I don't drink too much after skiing today. My other skis have just sat quietly in the corner all winter long.


----------



## Edd (Feb 18, 2015)

mishka said:


> yes in very limited quantity.   you probably misunderstood me.... Which is not difficult lol



What's the waist width range you have in mind? Are carvers a possibility?


----------



## mishka (Feb 18, 2015)

Edd said:


> Are carvers a possibility?



of course possible. mid 80's perfect carver imo infarct you should try MR87 from above construction description it has high-performance core and hybrid layup configuration of fiberglass and carbon fiber. 
however if you have specific dimensions anything is doable.or give me some idea what you're want and I can design the skis... it take 30 min.  to an hour


Edd said:


> What's the waist width range you have in mind?


there is no range. Each pair skis design INDIVIDUALLY within specifications I received to create personalized skis. make no mistake even all my skis have same topsheet design there is no 2 identical. Snoseek CHOOSE  his skis made of same design as my MR110.


----------



## mishka (Feb 22, 2015)

first week of March, maybe longer, MRskis will be available at Wachusett ski shop for demo. I think this event will be invitational.


----------



## mishka (Feb 27, 2015)

mishka said:


> first week of March, maybe longer, MRskis will be available at Wachusett ski shop for demo. I think this event will be invitational.



 best  if contact Mike to demo  skis but they will charge there standard fees


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 28, 2015)

mishka said:


> first week of March, maybe longer, MRskis will be available at Wachusett ski shop for demo. I think this event will be invitational.



Are you going to be at Ride-em and Rank-em?


----------



## mishka (Feb 28, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> Are you going to be at Ride-em and Rank-em?



No I will have no part in it. I possibly can be there on 12th. What time it usually ends?


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 28, 2015)

mishka said:


> No I will have no part in it. I possibly can be there on 12th. What time it usually ends?



I think most of the vendors are packing up by 2:30. By that time I've done 3-4 runs each on 8 pairs of skis and am pretty fried. Hoping its a powder day like 2 years ago ...


----------



## mishka (Feb 28, 2015)

them it doesn't make sense for me to be there at the same time.   We need to pick another day.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 12, 2015)

Great hooking up with you today. I'll write up something about the skis a little later.


----------



## Root16 (Mar 24, 2015)

Here's a video of my first time on powder skis. Mishka and I have same boot size so he was kind enough to let me try his MR100s out!





It's a bit hard for me to review them as I have never skied on a powder ski before so cannot compare them to anything; I've never skied on anything like them. I have been skiing on race skis or all mountain/performance skis all my life.  This season I've been enjoying a used pair of Volkl Tigershark 12ft that I got on Craigslist (a great carver ski that somehow manage to be a blast in the woods). Even though the MR100s are *super light* compared to my clunkers (I have for the last 13 years been trying to master skiing on race or race inspired all mountain skis) I have to say I really like my Tigersharks; I like the technique I need to bring to them in order to ski in the woods with them. That said, Mishka's skis are very easy to ski in the powder. They did require some getting used to as they are so light and nimble. As another reviewer said, they don't require much muscle to turn. I need to test the MR100s out more (or maybe the 110s). Mishka and I are going up to Saddleback early tomorrow morning so I'm hoping I can demo the 100s or 110s some more. 

My verdict so far is I prefer my Volkl's. I love how they perform in all conditions with untracked powder being the only snow I don't really like taking them in as falling becomes very likely. Everything else, even lightly tracked powder, is a blast on my Volkls. The MR100s ski so easily that for someone like me who has been trying to improve my aggressive technique I don't find as much joy in turning them. The lightness and suppleness (lack of stiffness) took some getting used to. I didn't try to ski them like a carver ski, but only put them to the test when in the woods. I think I would enjoy the MR110s as, I understand, they are a bit stiffer.

Additional thoughts: I was half expecting the experience of skiing powder and trees on a ski tailored for such conditions to be a night and day difference over my skis which aren't specifically designed for such conditions. I thought they'd be much more fun than my all mountain ski that I would never look back. Granted, most of the snow we were skiing was compacted powder that had been previously tracked. Given that, I was, in a way, pleasantly surprised that I hadn't been wasting my time skiing in the woods on my all mountain skis. Basically, I was surprised that I prefer skiing on my skis in natural snow that has been tracked than skiing in untracked, fresh powder on powder skis. That said, I think I would have enjoyed Mishkas skis more in champagne powder than in the snow we were skiing in. This is all just first impressions, though. More MRski testing needs to be done.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 24, 2015)

I skied with Mishka a couple weeks ago at WA and owe him this review!

Skied the MR 110 and 100 on mostly groomers with loose granular and some icy spots. I had been doing a demo day at the mtn and these were the last skis of the day. Me 47 5'9" 210lbs fairly aggressive expert.

Started out with the MR110:
When I first got these on they felt a little reluctant to initiate a turn, but I think that just might be because I came off of a pair of 15r race skis right before.

Once I shook off the transition these were great! They feel a little quicker edge to edge than my Soul 7s (which I love) and just as light on the feet. I played with quick turns in the soft snow on the edges and they were a lot of fun, I can imagine they'd be great in the trees and chopped up crud/pow. After that I was blasting GS turns with them and was very pleased with the edge hold on the icy Smith Walton head wall. If I didn't already have the Soul 7s I'd consider these as a replacement!

MR100:
My initial impression was these are just as fun as the 110, but even quicker. They really responded in the loose snow. So expecting similar performance I took them to the firmer part of the hill ... and there was no edge grip ... I laid them over like I had been on the 110 and nearly slipped out. I think they were just due for a good edge sharpening and it's not due to the construction. I kind of consider this review unfinished because I'd like to try them again with a proper tune as they seem to have a lot of potential.

Still need to test out the MR87 too. Mishka is doing greatwork and I'd definitely recommend him to anyone looking for a custom pair of skis!


----------



## Root16 (Mar 25, 2015)

Here's a video from a little later in the afternoon; my second run on the MR100s, demonstrating their nimbleness and control:


----------



## mishka (Apr 1, 2015)

new design  MR90    130-90-120  177cm

while other skis has specific designation this one will be all mountain. Tip rocker, camber, flat tail


----------



## Root16 (Apr 1, 2015)

Are you going to build it? Looks very appealing to me.


----------



## mishka (Apr 1, 2015)

yes I will

 for now working to finalize design


----------



## Root16 (Apr 13, 2015)

Went to Wachusett with Mishka and tested out a pair of 175 MR custom skis. These had 87 under foot and about a foot I think of rocker. They were a blast for the conditions (mashed potatoes, temps in the 50s). They handled the snow really well, and even though I couldn't see (heavy fog all day) I could trust the skis enough to plow through the heavy wet snow without seeing the snow first. By the afternoon the snow was getting a bit challenging, but still handled the conditions much better than my Volkl 12ft all mountain skis would have. Mishka got the binding balance (front/back position) perfect. Even though the skis don't have much sidecut and no camber, I was still able to carve them. It turns out they are excellent for jumps, too. I caught some crazy air when I went off a lip and suddenly found myself 10 feet or so up in the air. The landing was seamless. Later, another jump, not quite as high, but I was in the back seat and should have landed on my ass but somehow the skis handled the landing very well. I'm looking forward to skiing on them again when we go up to Cannon or Sugarbush or Killington or wherever we end up going on Thursday.  Although I would also like to try something very similar but in a longer length (maybe 180 or 185). I may test out the 185s again (110 under foot). 

Anyway, I highly recommend you try out his 175/87s I tested as they are an awesome spring skiing ski.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 14, 2015)

Root16 said:


> Went to Wachusett with Mishka and tested out a pair of 175 MR custom skis. These had 87 under foot and about a foot I think of rocker. They were a blast for the conditions (mashed potatoes, temps in the 50s). They handled the snow really well, and even though I couldn't see (heavy fog all day) I could trust the skis enough to plow through the heavy wet snow without seeing the snow first. By the afternoon the snow was getting a bit challenging, but still handled the conditions much better than my Volkl 12ft all mountain skis would have. Mishka got the binding balance (front/back position) perfect. Even though the skis don't have much sidecut and no camber, I was still able to carve them. It turns out they are excellent for jumps, too. I caught some crazy air when I went off a lip and suddenly found myself 10 feet or so up in the air. The landing was seamless. Later, another jump, not quite as high, but I was in the back seat and should have landed on my ass but somehow the skis handled the landing very well. I'm looking forward to skiing on them again when we go up to Cannon or Sugarbush or Killington or wherever we end up going on Thursday.  Although I would also like to try something very similar but in a longer length (maybe 180 or 185). I may test out the 185s again (110 under foot).
> 
> Anyway, I highly recommend you try out his 175/87s I tested as they are an awesome spring skiing ski.


I am thinking of skiing Thursday at Kton.


----------



## mishka (Apr 14, 2015)

for now we were thinking about Sugarbush *only* because we both have free tickets. would you like to join us at Sugarbush?

Actually I don't know who would have better coverage?


----------



## Puck it (Apr 14, 2015)

mishka said:


> for now we were thinking about Sugarbush *only* because we both have free tickets. would you like to join us at Sugarbush?
> 
> Actually I don't know who would have better coverage?



I have a free pass on my express card and my cannon pass


----------



## dlague (May 4, 2015)

Repost:

Friday at Killington was fun day! Got to ski with mishka and wa_loaf for a few runs. So, thought the corn snow was kind of heavy at first. Looked like everything was left ungroomed which is good. I think the skis my wife and I were using were a little soft IMO. Then I used mishka's skis and everything changed. The first pair which were the narrower of the two I skied did ski nice. Being stiffer they seemed to cut through the corn with ease. The rise while not pitch up at the tip very much seemed to ride over the snow well too. The second pair around 98 under foot (sorry if off a little) were a little softer but also skied well over the corn bumps. While skiing SS earlier on my skies I was getting kicked around but with mishka's skies it was not problem. Skiing his skies made me realize that a change in ski was needed for Saturday at Sugarbush. Thanks miska for sharing your craft it was fun. WA _ loaf thanks for the runs as well who BTW was skiing mishka's 110s. It was a short day for us but a good day.

I enjoyed the wood sound mishka's skis made and it peaked my curiosity with respect to constructing skis.


----------



## mishka (May 17, 2015)

as a ski season  ending  I want to thanks everyone for kind words and be part of R & D team.

My  gratitude to  Tin and Root16. If not for you many most incredible my skiing days, this season, would never happen

special thanks to skiNEwere  to host first R&D week in Colorado.



Now  ski making season officially started . 
I have plans to  make one more new design and MRskis website....blog. Where I can put most of information in one place instead of spreads over (for the moment) over 15 pages


----------



## Savemeasammy (May 17, 2015)

I was glad to be able to demo the MR87's this year.  I'll be curious to learn about what you have in store for next season.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mishka (May 17, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> I was glad to be able to demo the MR87's this year.  I'll be curious to learn about what you have in store for next season.



I haven't decided yet on final design. Definitely not the powder skis because MR110 and MR100  proved to be perfect design 

actually I be very interested to hear research team  opinions on next design. not necessarily in form of dimensions I'm more interested in people feeling of the skis and what they feel would be nice to add/change for example stiffness, side cut... Etc.


----------



## xwhaler (May 17, 2015)

Any thoughts on attempting a carving oriented ski for hardpack days?   Something in the 75-85 waist?   Just curious and glad you had a great season....sorry we missed each this yr


----------



## mishka (May 17, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Any thoughts on attempting a carving oriented ski for hardpack days?   Something in the 75-85 waist?   Just curious and glad you had a great season....sorry we missed each this yr



 that's what I want to do.
 Most of my skis preform well on the hard pack. Especially MR-87 but by no means I  consider them as a hard pack dedicated skis.

so far my thoughts: Smaller  rocker in the tip,  flat tail, camber. Definitely tighter turn radius compare to 87's


----------



## xwhaler (May 17, 2015)

mishka said:


> that's what I want to do.
> Most of my skis preform well on the hard pack. Especially MR-87 but by no means I  consider them as a hard pack dedicated skis.
> 
> so far my thoughts: Smaller  rocker in the tip,  flat tail, camber. Definitely tighter turn radius compare to 87's



Nice.  Makes sense and if u do build Id love to give them a spin as I'm in the market for a dedicated hardpack ski


----------



## mishka (May 17, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Nice.  Makes sense and if u do build Id love to give them a spin as I'm in the market for a dedicated hardpack ski



 what you mean IF? lol it's not IF it's  WHEN :lol:   problem is we can't test them until October.

You can read reviews on mr87   they would give general picture of what to expect 

btw now it would be good time for some input


----------



## Savemeasammy (May 17, 2015)

mishka said:


> that's what I want to do.
> Most of my skis preform well on the hard pack. Especially MR-87 but by no means I  consider them as a hard pack dedicated skis.
> 
> so far my thoughts: Smaller  rocker in the tip,  flat tail, camber. Definitely tighter turn radius compare to 87's



I like this, Mishka.  I think a cambered ski would be much more lively in the bumps, and I'm a fan of the flat tail.  Having a small amount of rocker in the tip might help turn initiation for some.  Maybe you should consider using proportions that are more like the F17 classic rather than the World Cup.  I find that my skis are pretty responsive on hardpack, and carve a decent turn when you set them on edge.

I'd love to try it when you make it!


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mishka (May 17, 2015)

I think this will be a good starting point 125-84-115   177cm


----------



## deadheadskier (May 17, 2015)

Pretty much the exact dimensions of my Fischer Motives.

126-84-114


----------



## dlague (May 18, 2015)

mishka said:


> I think this will be a good starting point 125-84-115   177cm



I wish I could have tried the two skis I demo'd on hard pack and groomers to drive them a little more.  There was a lot of corn that day we were at Killington and they did great then.  I skied Superstar with them and I though they handled the bumps pretty well.

This new design looks to have a nice sidecut combined with some rocker which should make it turn nicely.


----------



## mishka (May 18, 2015)

mishka said:


> I think this will be a good starting point 125-84-115   177cm



 I been thinking ... because it's hard pack dedicated overall wight  not that important. Also to stay within close proximity of MR87 dimensions     120-80-110   will be much better. Compare to 87's  119-87-107


----------



## mishka (May 18, 2015)

dlague said:


> I wish I could have tried the two skis I demo'd on hard pack and groomers to drive them a little more.  There was a lot of corn that day we were at Killington and they did great then.  I skied Superstar with them and I though they handled the bumps pretty well.
> 
> This new design looks to have a nice sidecut combined with some rocker which should make it turn nicely.





MR100 you tried  optimized for better soft snow performance.  MR87  handle hard pack equally well


----------



## mishka (Jun 15, 2015)

progress on new build MR-80. 
Somewhat more traditional looks and shape.
compared to other builds New tip shape and new smaller size rocker  lowrise as before, a lot more sidecut

even this picture of the template  two-dimensional  it much better view of how the ski going to looks compare to picture of the drawing or even full-size printout


----------



## mishka (Aug 22, 2015)

With help of friend we opened  Facebook account for MadRussian Custom Skis.  I will continue my Journal there


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 22, 2015)

mishka said:


> With help of friend we opened  Facebook account for MadRussian Custom Skis.  I will continue my Journal there



for those who are lazy

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Mad-Russian-Custom-Skis/101053326910029


----------



## Tin (Sep 24, 2015)

Tin110s are looking badass. Getting very excited


----------



## Tin (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 25, 2015)

^crudbusters!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mishka (Sep 25, 2015)

especially with new core construction they will go through anything and not being pushed around


----------



## prsboogie (Sep 25, 2015)

What's the beta on those bad boys?


----------



## mishka (Sep 26, 2015)

140-110-125


----------



## prsboogie (Sep 26, 2015)

mishka said:


> 140-110-125



Very nice looking sticks mishka, are they RCR? Or more traditional?


----------



## mishka (Sep 26, 2015)

thx

Yes it's rocker camber rocker but my tips low rise with continuous curvature compared to "traditional" rocker. I think it should be picture somewhere in previous pages, or you can look on Facebook

tin  wanted camber so I made it. Last year skis had zero camber


----------



## snoseek (Oct 3, 2015)

Got new bindings and a protune done up on my 110s. These skis were making for some good times last winter, my daily driver. Had a binding rip out but I think it was the mount from the shop maybe. Heli coils and epoxy and im all good. I'll continue to try to break these skis, last year at kirkwood was fucking bony and I imagine this year there may perhaps be more snow.


----------



## mishka (Oct 4, 2015)

Glad to hear you're back on track with them. I also need  binding installed new skis and to do tune on most of the skis


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks for a great afternoon Mishka. Learned a ton about your production and your passion is contagious. Can't wait to take those 110s out for a spin. 
Anyone looking for straight custom planks need to check out the MR Customs!
Tin I'm jealous !!!


----------



## mishka (Oct 14, 2015)

you're welcome. Glad you find it interesting.


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 14, 2015)

Tin said:


> Tin110s are looking badass. Getting very excited



Saw them in person Sunday and I must agree. I was amazed how light they were for the width.


----------



## mishka (Oct 17, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> Saw them in person Sunday and I must agree. I was amazed how light they were for the width.



 from several 110s I made Tin's skis is heaviest also they are noticeably stiffer and torsationly stiffer compared to others because of new/different core construction. Tip/tale lighter to lower swing weight


----------



## mishka (Nov 7, 2015)

addition to this year lineup. Designation .... groomer  skis


----------



## mriceyman (Nov 8, 2015)

Badass


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## mishka (Nov 8, 2015)

thank you

This pair looks real sharp. Graphics looks almost  3 dimensional. Unfortunately it didn't come out that well in the picture above. Top looks so good so I pulled the binding off  skis made last year with some mileage on them refinish and now skis looks like new again


----------



## snoseek (Nov 30, 2015)

New ski design for next year has begun. Meet the "dozer" 117 coming to a hill not so near you

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## mishka (Dec 1, 2015)

yup.... Time to start thinking 16/17 season. Full custom this time including skis "model" name :lol:


----------



## mishka (Dec 6, 2015)

snoseek said:


> New ski design for next year has begun. Meet the "dozer" 117 coming to a hill not so near you



 Facebook format not as convenient for long discussion. I want to keep entire discussion in one place for better references later and maybe somebody find it interesting.

Let's do one pair at a time.
 Dozer117 
you need to decide if you want ski stiffer. Not a race like stiff but slightly stiffer. This year build skis are different in core construction and core profile. Because of that Tin's skis stiffer. In time we will test both 110 skis side-by-side and I let you know.

camber
 from now on camber is available as an option. Yours 110 is zero camber. Do you went to keep 117 same way? 3 options: camber; zero camber; reverse camber

Tips, tip rocker

 overall tips will have same shape maybe slightly less pointy. Rocker as you ask will be made longer instead of 350 mm 450 and slightly taller tip 20 – 25 mm  with same low-profile continuous curvature like you have on yours 110s.

Tales, tail rocker 
I think the best if we leave tales unchanged. however if you feel tales need to be changed let me know.

Graphics
we discuss it a little bit with couple examples. you need to look around. Everywhere inventory changing all the time we need to find what you like  and put  aside. 

Pictures of preliminary designs will be Facebook

In a few days I'll post same thoughts on dozer102


----------



## snoseek (Dec 6, 2015)

Thinking of the 117 as a powder specific ski that will get me to last chair un the choppy stuff

Zero camber is probably perfect. Little more rise in both the tip and tail. 

Still need to determine the stiffness but the 110 seems about the right flex

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## mishka (Dec 7, 2015)

make sure I understand you correctly.
 tip tale only taller or taller with longer rocker. 
As of right now tip rocker will be about 15 inches. Longer  taller the tale rocker would make tail about same size as 110 tips

because change in construction of tips and tales  they are lighter and stiffer now when ski flex normally. However if flexed only running length stiffness somewhat similar


----------



## snoseek (Dec 7, 2015)

I trust your judgment here. The fb design you posted looked damn near perfect for what i want

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## snoseek (Dec 7, 2015)

Quick question. Moving forward would you suggest i just mount these with helicoils or inserts right off the bat. It would make sense to me.

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 7, 2015)

I would definitely mount with inserts, quiver killers have kits made up for whatever binding your running. One binding goes a long way!!


----------



## mishka (Dec 7, 2015)

snoseek said:


> I trust your judgment here. The fb design you posted looked damn near perfect for what i want
> 
> Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk



thank you
is that picture hard to see rocker profile (barely visible white line to the left of the ski) 
we let the design "coke" for little late like I would like to e-mail you folded tile presentation in PDF and full-size printout you can look at


----------



## snoseek (Dec 7, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> I would definitely mount with inserts, quiver killers have kits made up for whatever binding your running. One binding goes a long way!!


Would that work for a touring binding like say a guardian?

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## mishka (Dec 7, 2015)

snoseek said:


> Quick question. Moving forward would you suggest i just mount these with helicoils or inserts right off the bat. It would make sense to me.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk



I was going to mention but you brought it up. before starting to make skis I HAVE to know what binding you going to install and screws pattern . 

hellicoil or inserts leave huge holes if you need preposition binding.
My personal preferences  demo binding like marker griffon which if installed certain way give you 20 to 30 mm travel in each direction. This  help to dialing in best position on the skis.

Problem with hellicoil lack of flexibility once installed this it. Inserts probably better option.
I would suggest, when time come, installing binding with regular screws to make sure binding location you like to be.... afterwards inserts.

Your skis will be made with Black Locust on the screws this way even with several sets of unplugged inserts no water  damage to the core


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 7, 2015)

snoseek said:


> Would that work for a touring binding like say a guardian?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk



They might, if its not listed, just shoot them an email. Super easy people to deal with. Just make surd when you do it use long drying time epoxy, not the two hour stuff, marine grade too.


----------



## snoseek (Dec 7, 2015)

Ok inserts set for a guardian. They will come off the fatypus and they're mint due to several years of drought.


Anyone interested a pair of 194 fatypus desenders. These skis charge on steep pow and in good shape. 175 you pay shipping.

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 7, 2015)

Quick search.  http://quiverkiller.com/collections/specials/products/starterkit what size guardians are they, sm or lg?


----------



## snoseek (Dec 7, 2015)

Also mishka you should take a look at the dsender model(flat tail). I do like things about this ski. Obviously some changes like zero camber and such

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## snoseek (Dec 7, 2015)

Lg...thanks

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## mishka (Dec 7, 2015)

you talking about second pair? Second pair  I thought with flat tail/no tail rocker


----------



## snoseek (Dec 7, 2015)

Yeah that part would work for the second pair

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## mishka (Dec 11, 2015)

For Puck it

 Design in dimensions you asked. However turn radius of 17 m impossible  to have with this dimensions unless to have progressive sidecut into the  tip rocker and include section of the rocker into side cut. 20% rocker  is about 300 mm  similar rocker profile I build before.

So here how  skis will looks like


----------



## mishka (Dec 11, 2015)

And here picture of rocker profile


----------



## Puck it (Dec 13, 2015)

mishka said:


> For Puck it
> 
> Design in dimensions you asked. However turn radius of 17 m impossible  to have with this dimensions unless to have progressive sidecut into the  tip rocker and include section of the rocker into side cut. 20% rocker  is about 300 mm  similar rocker profile I build before.
> 
> So here how  skis will looks like


i need to check the dimension again.


----------



## mishka (Dec 13, 2015)

Dimensions can be misleading sometimes. Especially with the rocker/camber/ rocker profile. Even worse with reverse camber because technically speaking there is no turning radius. Basically rocker throwing monkey  wrench in traditional ski dimension measurements  lol


----------



## mishka (Dec 17, 2015)

Snoseek 

just a thought you might consider.  100 % carbon  construction for your skis. My current skis construction, yours included, fiberglass/carbon fiber "hybrid" construction. CF will reduce weight and eliminate need for graphics ....among other  benefits


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 7, 2016)

I had the pleasure of getting my first day on skis this season with Mishka and his MR Custom skis. We spent the better part on the day at Wawa and their 2 from the top run that were in better than expected condition but not much different than would be expected for lower New England skiing in this current weather patterns. Most runs were edge-able with glacial ice underneath. 

Enough about that. I started the day on the MR110 185 which are beautifully made. They have a great tip to tail flex that is firm but not plank-like and very consistent. Tip has a nice 5 point design. The bases are as you would expect and they have 4 piece edges wrapping the entire ski. The sidewalls are solid wood, a very nice looking black locust. The tops are Mishka's design, cotton fabric with a top coat that is completely refinish-able. This sounded a little odd to me at first but once you have him explain it, it really is genius, ski the crap out of them, then bring them back to have a refinish and bingo a brand new looking set of sticks. Ok, so I click in after some readjusting of the demo clamps, a must according to Mishka, and immediately I can feel how balances and remarkable light these feel. I would say weight wise similar to the Nordica Vagabonds in a 185 (107mm waist) but stiffer flex. First run was down Conifer's Connection, groomed and firm as I had explained. These skis railed! They carved, they went flat out, slarved when I wanted and at no time did I feel out of control. They has a 350mm low-rise rocker and I had no problem with chatter. Second run or 10th was exactly the same. Confidence and care free the whole way down. We took a couple more runs before we switched out to the MR 80 in a 177. 

The MR 80 is a racers dream, race breed camber with stiff flex ( way stiffer than the 110 - which should be expected) but again smooth throughout the ski, a more blunted tip with consistent side-cut from about 200mm back and ever-so-slightly turned up tail (and slightly flared - if that would be the correct term). The ski wants to be up on edge and going fast. The skis are, in my opinion way to short for me being 6'3". That said after getting used to the aggressive stance needed to drive these and being a little short, I could carve and hold an edge on anything the trails offered. The tails kicked my ass a few times for being lazy and back seating, but I can't blame them, I wouldn't want me sitting on them either!! ;-) I am by no means a racer, ex-racer or want-to-be racer so not exactly the style I would want, but I can appreciate the design and quality of the skis. All of Mishka's skis are of the same ilk, standard ptex base, 2mm steel 4 piece edge, solid wood side walls and a cotton top sheet with top coat. 

Last ski of the day and tied for favorite for me is his MR 87 in a 177, similar design and shape as the 110, with a radius between the 80-110 models, low rocker (can't remember how far from the tip right now) and a flat tail. The 87 and the 110 both are flat under foot. Construction is the same, light, firm and confident building. These had a nice blend of relaxed and aggressive. They can be driven hard or you can be lazy (or weak legged in my case) and they won't punish you. They again felt a little short for me but Mishka assures me the running effective edge is the same as the 110s. He built them and I am quite sure he knows what he is talking about. 

I would recommend that if you haven't had a chance to ski with Mishka and try out his skis, then do so. I haven't skied anything better and I have definitely skied worst. He is a great wealth of knowledge and is extremely passionate about what he does. I know there are companies who may make a "prettier" ski but there is something to be said for someone who will put passion to make exactly what you want and will built a custom ski that will last years to come. 

I would love to see a 95-96 mm 186 cm daily driver with the specs off the 110, it would be a daily, mountain slayer!! I loved the 110 but would like to go to a 190 cm, 112 mm waisted, tip rocker at 400 mm with 150 mm tail rocker "pow and corn" day model to cover my height and cough-cough weight :roll: !! The designs are great and rail like nobody's business!!!

Thanks for smoking my legs Mishka and I look forward to working and skiiing with you soon.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 7, 2016)

Mishka, are the MR80's the skis we had talked about before?  I'm curious to try them.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mishka (Jan 7, 2016)

yes they are  ...welcome to try

MR80  is also relatively stiff skis … Slightly softer compared to MR87 you tried last year but not by much. Performance wise similar to what you expect from skis with metal


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 8, 2016)

mishka said:


> yes they are  ...welcome to try
> 
> MR80  is also relatively stiff skis … Slightly softer compared to MR87 you tried last year but not by much. Performance wise similar to what you expect from skis with metal



I'd like to see how a cambered ski of yours performs, since I'm not really into the fully rockered thing....!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 8, 2016)

mishka said:


> yes they are  ...welcome to try
> 
> MR80  is also relatively stiff skis … Slightly softer compared to MR87 you tried last year but not by much. Performance wise similar to what you expect from skis with metal



I'd like to give those MR80s a try one of these days.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 8, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> I would love to see a 95-96 mm 186 cm daily driver with the specs off the 110, it would be a daily, mountain slayer!! I loved the 110 but would like to go to a 190 cm, 112 mm waisted, tip rocker at 400 mm with 150 mm tail rocker "pow and corn" day model to cover my height and cough-cough weight :roll:



I'm sure he can make these for you ...


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 8, 2016)

We are talking it over. Both have some ideas out there!!


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 8, 2016)

wa-loaf said:


> I'd like to give those MR80s a try one of these days.



They are a fun ski, you will enjoy them.


----------



## mishka (Jan 8, 2016)

Savemeasammy said:


> I'd like to see how a cambered ski of yours  performs, since I'm not really into the fully rockered thing....!



can be arranged.... btw Tin will be at Cannon tomorrow with 110 




wa-loaf said:


> I'd like to give those MR80s a try one of these days.



you still racing on Thursday nights at wawa? I can come up one of those days or we can easily make different arrangements.... you not too far from me.:lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 9, 2016)

mishka said:


> you still racing on Thursday nights at wawa? I can come up one of those days or we can easily make different arrangements.... you not too far from me.:lol:



Yup, I'll be up every Thursday and can fit a few runs in on whatever you bring up.


----------



## mishka (Jan 9, 2016)

wa-loaf said:


> Yup, I'll be up every Thursday and can fit a few runs in on whatever you bring up.




let's plan for  one on the Thursday night.... maybe next week?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 10, 2016)

mishka said:


> let's plan for  one on the Thursday night.... maybe next week?



This coming week is our first night (last week got canceled so they could make snow) but the week after should work.

I'm also chilling at Ski Ward on Fridays while my son has race practice ...


----------



## snoseek (Mar 18, 2016)

And the next chapter begins! Cant wait to get on my next pair!

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## mishka (Mar 19, 2016)

Yep..... 16/17 ski making season officially begins:beer:   said, happy and excited at the same time.

I have tough decisions to make… Do I want to make dozer-95 for myself???  if I decide to make for myself do I want same length or shorter.

Anyway Dozer's-95 starting to make shape. Almost done with  templates. Very  soon be able to see how actually skis will looks like


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 19, 2016)

Go long, with the rocker in the top it'll Ski a little short anyway! Can't wait to see the template also.


----------



## mishka (Mar 19, 2016)

the problem is I made whole bunch  of grate skis already. I can just make skis and pile them in the corner. If it be for demo fleet maybe. only for myself...I got everything I ever wanted


----------



## mishka (Mar 20, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> Can't wait to see the template also.


  no need to wait anymore  ....you can stop by anytime

picture will be on Facebook page sometimes later on


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 20, 2016)

Great. IM you later


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 30, 2016)

Jumping on the MR ski bandwagon. Discussions have begun ...


----------



## mishka (Mar 30, 2016)

wa-loaf said:


> Jumping on the MR ski bandwagon. Discussions have begun ...



Yep. Now it's official lol  I would rather call it Madwagon

Hopefully we can do designing session next week


----------



## mishka (Apr 7, 2016)

now, after skis for wa-loaf designed, I have difficult decision to make lol which one of the two I gonna make for myself


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 1, 2016)

My skis right before going into the press:


----------



## Edd (Jul 1, 2016)

What dimensions are these?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 1, 2016)

Edd said:


> What dimensions are these?



120 90 105 @ 185 and R18


----------



## mishka (Jul 1, 2016)

here they are


----------



## prsboogie (Jul 1, 2016)

mishka said:


> here they are



Very nice Mike, the look great! I love the name on the tails!


----------



## dlague (Jul 1, 2016)

Nice job!


----------



## bigbog (Jul 2, 2016)

Nice....


----------



## mishka (Jul 2, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> Very nice Mike, the look great! I love the name on the tails!



wa-loaf design it.… I wish I knew about this otherwise would have it on other skis.  I knew he designing and picking graphics but didn't know that's what you had in mind.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 2, 2016)

mishka said:


> wa-loaf design it.… I wish I knew about this otherwise would have it on other skis.  I knew he designing and picking graphics but didn't know that's what you had in mind.



We were tweaking it until the end, but I can either make you a generic one to use or I'm happy to update it each time for any future skis.


----------



## mishka (Jul 2, 2016)

wa-loaf said:


> We were tweaking it until the end, but I can either make you a generic one to use or I'm happy to update it each time for any future skis.



thank you. I hoped you would say that:beer:.


----------



## Edd (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm jealous. Congrats Wa-loaf! I think I'll try to get Mishka to make my next ski when the time comes.


----------



## twinplanx (Jul 2, 2016)

Edd said:


> I'm jealous. Congrats Wa-loaf! I think I'll try to get Mishka to make my next ski when the time comes.


Hell Yeah!!


----------



## mishka (Jul 2, 2016)

twinplanx said:


> Hell Yeah!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 2, 2016)

Skis look beautiful Mishka!  Well done


----------



## mishka (Jul 4, 2016)

Edd said:


> I'm jealous. Congrats Wa-loaf! I think I'll try to get Mishka to make my next ski when the time comes.



 don't be.
 It's take time to come around before jumping on madwagon...and btw cheaper this way compared to regular trial and error method


----------



## mishka (Jul 5, 2016)

here final looks off MR95. And the best part is there available for sale. reason… I want secondary graphics of "mad Russian" wa-loaf created on my skis.
127-95-112 R18  tip/tale rocker with progressive sidecut. Camber underfoot. Skis designs to do both rail curving tunes and  spin turn. Overall skis is stiffer however all my skis is much stiffer than average skiing in the same category even with mental. A lot of carbon fiber this year I'm using special Cf metrics to substantially increase torsationl stiffness.


----------



## prsboogie (Jul 5, 2016)

mishka said:


> here final looks off MR95. And the best part is there available for sale. reason… I want secondary graphics of "mad Russian" wa-loaf created on my skis.
> 127-95-112 R18  tip/tale rocker with progressive sidecut. Camber underfoot. Skis designs to do both rail curving tunes and  spin turn. Overall skis is stiffer however all my skis is much stiffer than average skiing in the same category even with metal. A lot of carbon fiber this year I'm using special Cf metrics to substantially increase torsationl stiffness.



Just saw these in person today and they are beautiful, truly. They are stiff but have a nice consistent flex, at least by hand, and I'm quite sure they will handle anything the NE area throws at them! Buy Mishka's skis folks!!


----------



## prsboogie (Jul 5, 2016)

BTW the pictures do them no justice!!


----------



## dlague (Jul 5, 2016)

How much are you asking?


----------



## mishka (Jul 6, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> BTW the pictures do them no justice!!



to show how really great skis  looks need professional photographers  equipment




dlague said:


> How much are you asking?



for big guy like you it would be perfect skis


----------



## mishka (Jul 6, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> BTW the pictures do them no justice!!


spoke with someone today hopefully very soon will be going to professional photo studio to take some real pictures




dlague said:


> How much are you asking?


 I did not put price intentionally.… Will be talking numbers to someone really interested. 

 skis was not intended to be for sale like this. However they will not be available for sale  indefinitely. I would like  to  sell them and have enough time to make new pair before September. If  not happening… Not happening. Will put bindings and the use them of next season.

Just to make sure we clear on this… Skis will have* two years warranty* and freetwo years "looks new again" serviceT
To explain:  owner can bring  skis back to me after end of the season  and I'll make them looks like new again


----------



## Puck it (Jul 12, 2016)

mishka said:


> spoke with someone today hopefully very soon will be going to professional photo studio to take some real pictures
> 
> 
> I did not put price intentionally.… Will be talking numbers to someone really interested.
> ...


And a free bottle of vodka for certain buyers!


----------



## mishka (Jul 12, 2016)

Puck it said:


> And a free bottle of vodka for certain buyers!



only  for certain buye*r:beer::lol:*


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 12, 2016)

Puck it said:


> And a free bottle of vodka for certain buyers!





mishka said:


> only  for certain buye*r:beer::lol:*



I'm now expecting a bottle of Vodka on purchase ...


----------



## mishka (Jul 12, 2016)

wa-loaf said:


> I'm now expecting a bottle of Vodka on purchase ...




 I'm talking too much


----------



## Puck it (Jul 13, 2016)

wa-loaf said:


> I'm now expecting a bottle of Vodka on purchase ...


Nope, not getting it.  It was part of the negotiation if I decide to buy.


----------



## mishka (Jul 13, 2016)

Puck it said:


> Nope, not getting it.  It was part of the negotiation if I decide to buy.



 we just talking and talking and negotiating and  aaammmmm nothing happening.....uke:


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 14, 2016)

Vodka for everyone!


----------



## Puck it (Jul 14, 2016)

mishka said:


> we just talking and talking and negotiating and  aaammmmm nothing happening.....uke:


 I know. I know.  Other things have come up.


----------



## mishka (Jul 14, 2016)

wa-loaf said:


> Vodka for everyone! :razz:



:beer::grin:






Puck it said:


> I know. I know.  Other things have come up.


  :idea: time to make New Year's resolutions … And make it happened in 2017


----------



## prsboogie (Jul 22, 2016)

Puck it said:


> I know. I know.  Other things have come up.



Ya, you break one arm And can't buy new skis, I get it LOL


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 29, 2016)

Picked up my new Mad Russians yesterday. Now we need snow!


----------



## prsboogie (Sep 30, 2016)

Looks great Wa!! Gotta get mine next week!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 22, 2016)

Finally got around to mounting "my new skis". 

Now bring on the ⛷


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## snoseek (Nov 2, 2016)

Finally picked up, paid for and and mounted my new skis. Added bonus is mishka is reconditioning my 110s and has a plan for a better binding setup. Even he was shocked at how good they look for 100 days. Cannot wait to get these out!


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 2, 2016)

snoseek said:


> Finally picked up, paid for and and mounted my new skis. Added bonus is mishka is reconditioning my 110s and has a plan for a better binding setup. Even he was shocked at how good they look for 100 days. Cannot wait to get these out!






Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## tree_skier (Nov 14, 2016)

found a new? site for used/new gear. sidlineswap.com  picked up last year Fischer FIS SL for $157 incl shipping and FIS GS w/bindings for $207 waiting for them to come in.


----------



## Jully (Nov 15, 2016)

tree_skier said:


> found a new? site for used/new gear. sidlineswap.com  picked up last year Fischer FIS SL for $157 incl shipping and FIS GS w/bindings for $207 waiting for them to come in.



Some pretty crazy prices. Your skis came in fine condition?


----------



## Puck it (Nov 15, 2016)

I placed theorder for some Monster 88's for $350.  Last years model.  FKS 140 Pivots mounted on them.  Now I need to work with Mishka after the holiday on another custom pair.


----------



## dlague (Nov 15, 2016)

tree_skier said:


> found a new? site for used/new gear. sidlineswap.com  picked up last year Fischer FIS SL for $157 incl shipping and FIS GS w/bindings for $207 waiting for them to come in.


Missing an e in the url.  But checked it out holy race gear.  Not my thing but if it were there are some good deals there, some not so good as well.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 15, 2016)

Puck it said:


> I placed theorder for some Monster 88's for $350.  Last years model.  FKS 140 Pivots mounted on them.  Now I need to work with Mishka after the holiday on another custom pair.



Pretty sure this years Monsters are different than last years.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 15, 2016)

wa-loaf said:


> Pretty sure this years Monsters are different than last years.


only top sheet from what I have read


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 22, 2016)

You've skied them now, What's the verdict?



prsboogie said:


> Finally got around to mounting "my new skis". View attachment 20886View attachment 20887View attachment 20888View attachment 20889View attachment 20890
> 
> Now bring on the ⛷
> 
> ...


----------



## mishka (Nov 22, 2016)

wa-loaf said:


> You've skied them now, What's the verdict?



I live details for prsboogie  

 verdict is not out yet. Waiting to my 95s to come back from Nevada with demo clamps to determine best binding position for prsboogie


----------



## snoseek (Nov 22, 2016)

mishka said:


> I live details for prsboogie
> 
> verdict is not out yet. Waiting to my 95s to come back from Nevada with demo clamps to determine best binding position for prsboogie




I'll be on mine next sunday are they similar? Do you think the position of bindings is ok?


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 22, 2016)

wa-loaf said:


> You've skied them now, What's the verdict?



I had to do some de-tuning to the tips and tails and like Mishka said I need to rethink the mount point but overall I am happy. I think I need to go +2-2.5 to be "perfect".  I also think some of my discomfort is operator headspace error! 

First day out on new equipment in mashed potato conditions and a long 8 months off without skiing was "refreshing" 

Snoseek might suggest you start as far forward as you can and work back if your on adjustable bindings. The other thing with them is they are stiff as shite which I'm not used too but started to get used to by the end of the day. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 23, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> I had to do some de-tuning to the tips and tails and like Mishka said I need to rethink the mount point but overall I am happy. I think I need to go +2-2.5 to be "perfect".  I also think some of my discomfort is operator headspace error!
> 
> First day out on new equipment in mashed potato conditions and a long 8 months off without skiing was "refreshing" 
> 
> Snoseek might suggest you start as far forward as you can and work back if your on adjustable bindings. The other thing with them is they are stiff as shite which I'm not used too but started to get used to by the end of the day.



I retuned the edges after I got them and put GS specs on them 3 degree side 1 degree base. Edges are Mikes weak spot, but I think he's catching on that angles and detuning are just as important as the other specs.

Probably won't get out on mine for a couple more weeks.


----------



## mishka (Nov 23, 2016)

wa-loaf said:


> I retuned the edges after I got them and put GS specs on them 3 degree side 1 degree base. Edges are Mikes weak spot, but I think he's catching on that angles and detuning are just as important as the other specs.
> 
> Probably won't get out on mine for a couple more weeks.



I didn't go edges on his skis :beer:

I was hoping to convince you Wachusett on Friday:-(


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 23, 2016)

mishka said:


> I was hoping to convince you Wachusett on Friday:-(



Yeah, probably won't happen. If it does it will be last minute call with the kids.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 27, 2016)

I got out on mine today at Wildcat....funfun. Here's a copy and paste from my text to mishka earlier:

My initial impression is these skis are a good design for me skiing the east coast. Keep in mind the soft snow this weekend refroze and alot of people only skied a few runs. I skied nearly 20. They handle choppy golf ball ice good considering they are mid fat. They ski a bit like a race ski so they like to go fast but short radius turns were good too. I never got the chance to really open it up but im guessing that's where they will shine. You also absolutely be in the drivers seat and not ski them passively....cannot get in the backseat which is ok with me. They threw me around a bit on my last couple runs but that's mostly because I was tired and the snow was deteriorated quite a bit. Im not sure how they will ski bumps. ...I suspect alot of work but doable. ...the 110 would probably be my goto ski for soft bumps. Ill know more as the season progresses but for now I am very happy and know these are going to be a great ski. Probably won't get out again for a couple weeks as work is getting busy with holiday parties and finals are coming up



I'll know more about what these skis strengths and weaknesses as I get more days in varied conditions. So far they seem like a good logical ski on the east coast for me....I like em!


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 27, 2016)

snoseek said:


> I got out on mine today at Wildcat....funfun. Here's a copy and paste from my text to mishka earlier:
> 
> My initial impression is these skis are a good design for me skiing the east coast. Keep in mind the soft snow this weekend refroze and alot of people only skied a few runs. I skied nearly 20. They handle choppy golf ball ice good considering they are mid fat. They ski a bit like a race ski so they like to go fast but short radius turns were good too. I never got the chance to really open it up but im guessing that's where they will shine. You also absolutely be in the drivers seat and not ski them passively....cannot get in the backseat which is ok with me. They threw me around a bit on my last couple runs but that's mostly because I was tired and the snow was deteriorated quite a bit. Im not sure how they will ski bumps. ...I suspect alot of work but doable. ...the 110 would probably be my goto ski for soft bumps. Ill know more as the season progresses but for now I am very happy and know these are going to be a great ski. Probably won't get out again for a couple weeks as work is getting busy with holiday parties and finals are coming up
> 
> ...



Sounds like you had fun! For shits and giggles, where was you boot center from the tip?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------

